# E-brake is weak



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Not sure if you want to adjust them yourself but here is a guide http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6485-how-adjust-rear-drum-brakes.html

If it's under warranty, take it to the dealer. I'm going to be doing mine this weekend because mine needs adjustment.

It's common after some time and I guess that they weren't that great from the factory to begin with.

Keep it in 1st gear and make sure your tires are set correctly. IIRC they need to be turned all the way to the right so the back will not swing into traffic. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I second taking it to your dealership and having them adjust the rear brakes. The handbrake uses the same calipers and brake hardware on the rear wheels. If the hand brake isn't holding your rear brakes probably aren't engaging when you use the brakes.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

inasmuch said:


> Also, it's been a long time since I had a manual (love it, btw), but what gear do you leave the car in when parked on a hill and you have a weak e-brake? First or second?


I thought you always try to use your lowest ratio gear when parked, either reverse or 1st.


----------



## inasmuch (Dec 10, 2012)

I just got the car new this week, so I'll take it in. Probably go for first gear on the hills. Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When the rear brakes are adjusted properly the hand brake handle shouldn't come up much over half way.


----------



## v8318cid (Oct 3, 2012)

Strange. I've always had to pull the e-brake handle up at least 3/4th of the way up, but have never had any trouble with it not holding. Anyway, if the rear brakes are drum, there is usually an adjustable sprag with a star wheel that can be turned to expand the brake shoes outward. Adjustments should be done in increments and tested to avoid overadjustment. Too much and the shoes will contact the drums and drag during non-braking times. Too little and your rear brakes won't make contact with the drums at all. Disc brakes can be adjusted, but I'm not familiar with the process. They are mechainically cable actuated, but I'm not sure where the adjustment point is. As for the angle of your steering wheel, if the car points uphill, point your wheels towards the road. If pointing downhill, point the front wheels towards the curb.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

My ebrake was poor from factory in my 2013 (provided little stopping power not even enough to stop the car when idling when pulled up fully) Glad someone else has the issue. Plan on getting it fixed next time im at the dealer


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of you who are interested in doing this adjustment yourself, here's the link to the How-To thread here. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6485-how-adjust-rear-drum-brakes.html


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Not sure if you want to adjust them yourself but here is a guide http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6485-how-adjust-rear-drum-brakes.html
> 
> If it's under warranty, take it to the dealer. I'm going to be doing mine this weekend because mine needs adjustment.
> 
> ...


What he said, have them adjusted, you have a warranty.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> What he said, have them adjusted, you have a warranty.


and a vehicle not operating properly complaint, which is required to get GM to cover the cost of the adjustment. Make sure when you take it in that you say "the handbrake doesn't hold the car on a hill when parked".


----------

